
Texas Town Fines Residents for Not Wearing Masks in Public Amid COVID19 Outbreak - hardmaru
https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2020-04-02/laredo-texas-fines-residents-for-not-wearing-masks-in-public-amid-coronavirus-outbreak
======
hardmaru
Note that in addition to regular masks, the town is telling residents to use
homemade masks, scarfs, bandanas or handkerchiefs to help halt the spread of
coronavirus.

